# Waiting



## Inglip

I was just wondering about the verb 'to wait'

I want to say - I am waiting for the train to arrive.

Naghihintay ako........This is where I get confused. I am not sure if I should use 'para' or 'ng' particle.

Naghihintay ako ng pagdating ng train

or

Naghihintay ako para sa pagdating ng train.

Any help is appreciated


----------



## 082486

Inglip said:


> I am waiting for the train to arrive.
> Naghihintay ako ng pagdating ng train



Remove "para"... 

To sound natural, I would say:
Hinihintay ko ang pagdating ng train.


----------



## DotterKat

Colloquially you would simply say _Naghihintay ako ng bus / tren / sundo_, etc. (I am waiting for the bus / train / my ride, etc.), although the above response is also quite correct, in fact more formally correct.


----------



## Inglip

Thank you both


----------



## sangrecaliente.sanchaud

I prefer...

Naghihintay ako SA pagdating ng tren.

Here, the focus is on the waiting. The other sentence, has another connotation.

Hinihintay ko ang pagdating ng tren.

Here, we emphasise the arrival of the train, instead of the act of waiting...


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: Inaabangan ko ang dating ng biyahe ng Tren.


----------



## mapangarap

maghintáy, to wait
Dito raw tayo maghintáy. We were told to wait here.
How to use: [sentence [verb-actor-focus maghintáy] [ang-subject tayo] [ng-theme nitó]] 

 naghihintáy tayo. 
 naghintáy na ba silá? 
 maghintáy na kayó! 
 maghihintáy sana silá. 

 Hindî pa akó naghihintáy. 
 Hindî pa ba silá naghintáy? 
 Huwág na kayóng maghintáy! 
 Hindî sana kayó maghihintáy!
​



RootAffixOngoing | PresentCompleted | PastFuturehintáymagnaghihintáynaghintáymaghihintáynaghihintáy namán pô akó.naghintáy ka namán.maghihintáy sana siyá.naghihintáy kayó.naghintáy palá silá!Baká maghihintáy itó.Hindî iyán naghihintáy.naghintáy sana itó.maghihintáy ba ang mga tatay at nanay?naghihintáy ngâ si Kikò.naghintáy rin iyón.maghihintáy namán kamí.naghihintáy raw siná Kikò at Charina.naghintáy ang tatay.Hindî tayo maghihintáy.





hintayín, to be awaited
Hintayín mo namán akó. Please wait for me.
How to use: [sentence [verb-object-focus hintayín] [ng-agent natin] [ang-subject itó]]
hintayín natin itó


hinihintáy natin. 
 hinintáy na ba nilá? 
 hintayín na ninyó! 
 hihintayín sana nilá. 

 Hindî pa akó hinihintáy. 
 Hindî pa ba nilá hinintáy? 
 Huwág na ninyóng hintayín! 
 Hindî sana ninyó hihintayín!
​



RootAffixOngoing | PresentCompleted | PastFuturehintáyinhinihintáyhinintáyhihintayínhinihintáy kó naman pô.hinintáy mo namán.hihintayín sana niyá.hinihintáy ninyó.hinintáy palá nilá!baká hihintayín nitó.Hindî hinihintáy niyán.hinintáy sana nitó.hihintayín ba ng mga tatay at nanay?hinihintáy ngâ ni Kikò.hinintáy rin niyón.hihintayín namán namín.hinihintáy raw niná Kikò at Charina.hinintáy ng tatay.Hindî natin hihintayín.


----------



## mataripis

gusto ko lang idagdag na ang "Hintay" at "abang" ay kapuwa may kasingkahulugan na "Wait" sa Ingles. Ang "Hintay" ay ginagamit kapag walang katiyakan ang pagdating ng tao o sasakyan,samantala  ang paggamit ng salitang " Abang" ay may malaking katiyakan ng pagdating.Sa pagbalanghay nito basahin nyo na lang sa aklat na may gayong paksa.


----------



## mapangarap

Ináy, ngayón ba raw darating si Tiya Carmen?
Oo, Biyernes ngayón, di ba?
Kikò, Nena, puntá kayó roón sa kalye, at abangán ninyó ang bus.
Baká maraming dalá ang Tiya Carmen ninyó.
Opò, ináy.

. . .

Ang tagál namán ng bus.
Baká tanghalì nang umalís o kayâ nasiraan.

. . .

O, heto na ang bus!

. . .

Kita mo ba si Tiya Carmen?
Hindî pa.
Maraming pasahero ang bumábabâ.

. . .

Nasaán si Tiya Carmen?
Walâ nang pasaherong bumábabâ.
Paalís na ang bus!
Nasaán kayâ siyá?

. . .

Baká hindî siyá nakásakáy sa bus na iyón.
Baká ngâ.
Ang tagál pa nating hinintáy.


Baká bukas.
Oo ngâ, baká bukas.
Abangan ulî natin bukas.


----------



## mataripis

1.) paluwas ako kaya lang naka alis na ang huling biyahe pero naghintay pa rin ako sa kanto baka sakaling may pribadong sasakyang lalabas.  2.) Oy, parating na pala sa atin ang mga panauhin/bisita na galing sa ibang bansa, abangan natin sila sa cover court para i greet natin sila duon!


----------

